# 2001 Kodiak 400 No Fire



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can someone give me a little direction on how to check the stator and CDI on this Kodiak? I have looked for a service manual everywhere and had no luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a manual for 10 bucks:

 - Downloads - By Tradebit.com/.de/.es/.it


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks! The manual says the ohms should read 0.104-0.127. It's reading 0.4 so I'm assuming that the stator is bad?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

snowman_3 said:


> Thanks! The manual says the ohms should read 0.104-0.127. It's reading 0.4 so I'm assuming that the stator is bad?


I would assume that too.


----------

